# 5.1 ch speakers



## Daddyhawk (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I am looking for 5.1 ch speakers for about $500 to start with. This is all part of an upgrade that i am starting. I have an old Sony RX, I don't know the Model # but it is next, and really old sony speakers. i want to start with the speakers first, cause when I get home from the Desert I am treating myself to a 70" visio Led 240hz smart TV. i have a 20'x20' room with 12' ceilings. the speakers are mounted in the corners about 9' off the floor, and all pointing to where we sit. Any ideas???


----------



## Daddyhawk (Sep 20, 2013)

I was thinking of Polk Audio RM6750.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Daddyhawk said:


> Thanks everyone, I am looking for 5.1 ch speakers for about $500 to start with. This is all part of an upgrade that i am starting. I have an old Sony RX, I don't know the Model # but it is next, and really old sony speakers. i want to start with the speakers first, cause when I get home from the Desert I am treating myself to a 70" visio Led 240hz smart TV. i have a 20'x20' room with 12' ceilings. the speakers are mounted in the corners about 9' off the floor, and all pointing to where we sit. Any ideas???


Are u wanting mountable speakers are would you consider floor standing speakers?


----------



## Daddyhawk (Sep 20, 2013)

mountable speakers, cause I have already wired the walls for the existing ones.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Daddyhawk said:


> mountable speakers, cause I have already wired the walls for the existing ones.


Well if your looking to save some money, you can pick up some Pioneer bookshelf speakers for around $100 or so a pair and the center speaker should run about the same. They are very good speakers especially for there price, and were designed by one of the best speaker engineer's in the business, Andrew Jones.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Daddyhawk said:


> Thanks everyone, I am looking for 5.1 ch speakers for about $500 to start with. This is all part of an upgrade that i am starting. I have an old Sony RX, I don't know the Model # but it is next, and really old sony speakers. i want to start with the speakers first, cause when I get home from the Desert I am treating myself to a 70" visio Led 240hz smart TV. i have a 20'x20' room with 12' ceilings.


You're looking for 5 speakers and a subwoofer capable of filling 4800 ft^3 for $500? Such a thing doesn't exist I'm afraid, not something new anyway. That's a large space, which means whatever you buy will need to be commensurate. You may be able to get the front 3 and no sub for that amount though.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

theJman said:


> You're looking for 5 speakers and a subwoofer capable of filling 4800 ft^3 for $500? Such a thing doesn't exist I'm afraid, not something new anyway. That's a large space, which means whatever you buy will need to be commensurate. You may be able to get the front 3 and no sub for that amount though.


I didn't catch that, I read 5.1 but didn't register that the sub was needed also. Ya you right that's a rather large space to fill especially for a sub.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Firstly I would look at the local used market to see what is available, sometimes you can get lucky. if that is not an options I would recommend:

3 x Chase M1 for the front http://www.chasehometheater.com/ind...oduct_id=679&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=149

1 x Dayton Sub http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-629

And use your current old sonys for surrounds until you acquire a few more $


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, for that budget your not going to be able to find anything that will fill that large a space.
That said this Pioneer 5.1 speaker system made by Andrew Jones is about the best you can get for $500


----------



## Daddyhawk (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry guys. I meant to say 15X15 about 20 x20 is the shed I am building. Really sorry. if 500 will not do than about how much?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The challenge is the sub, to fill a room even 15x15 will be hard to do for under $600 just for the sub. Those Pioneer speakers will do fine but a sub with only a 10" driver and 250watts just wont give you much low end as a sub must pressurize the room.
Is the room closed in with a door or is it open to other areas?


----------



## Daddyhawk (Sep 20, 2013)

it is open to a hallway and a breakfast area.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Then you have to account for that space as well. We all have to make sacrifices so start with what you can afford now and build off of that as money comes available.


----------



## Daddyhawk (Sep 20, 2013)

that is understandable. the system i bought years ago to me sounded good. i guess i was way off base. what if i buy one component. what should i buy first or research for a room that size? the breakfast area is about 8 x 10 x 9.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I stand by my previous suggestion the M-1s are supposed to be a very good speaker for their price. And I still recommend the search of places like craigslist in your area for a powered sub with a driver dimension of 12-15 inches.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, like I said the pioneer speakers will be better than what you've had by a long shot and you can simply replace the sub with something bigger later. I would recommend this SVSPB12 NSD


----------



## Daddyhawk (Sep 20, 2013)

thanks guys. i will check into it. just out of curios if money was not a big factor what would you put in this room to include the RX? once again thanks for the help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a loaded question as there are many many options once you get above the $1000 range. I personally like this SVS Ultra speaker package


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

True you have to give us a limit or we are likely to spend as much as a nice car...


----------



## Daddyhawk (Sep 20, 2013)

ok i might be able to swing 2000


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, this Klipsch RF52 5.1 speaker system would be fantastic for the price.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

To confirm you want to wall mount the speakers on the left and right of your TV and the centre channel is that right?


----------



## Daddyhawk (Sep 20, 2013)

that is correct. i was looking at the klipsch rf-52 ii that is big.


----------



## Daddyhawk (Sep 20, 2013)

i will have to pick this up tomorrow.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Next does Asthetics matter? i.e. can the speakers be plain black or would they have to be a nice stain wood to pass the wife factor (if you have one)


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If Black is ok then for really close to 2k with speakers that can be wall mounted I would personally look go with this:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Ch-THX-Certified-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html $650 free shipping

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hybrid3pkg.html Black 5.1 system $1399. Want rosenut veneer? add $260 This speakers are rear ported and would require some time of shelf for them to sit on.


----------

